# Oil Drain Plug



## Libra24 (Oct 30, 2016)

Does anyone know what size is the oil Drain plug for a Nissan Murano SL 2005? 13mm?14mm?12mm?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It should be an M12-1.25 thread.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Unless you are talking about the size of the head, which would be 14MM.


----------

